# Puff Bake Sale



## ShortFuse (Jun 6, 2011)

So we thought we'd be nice...

If you're interested on a good old fashioned theme bomb... PM me for details!

EDIT: This is supposed to be a killer strike.. Sign up by the numbers and be prepared. Details will come fast and you need to be ready to act! Get your goods ready!

1.
2.
3.
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.
9. 
10.


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2012)

1. Pale Horse
2.
3.
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.
9. 
10.


----------



## Johnpaul (Aug 15, 2011)

1. Pale Horse
2. JohnPaul
3.
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.
9. 
10.


----------



## TommyTree (Jan 7, 2012)

1. Pale Horse
2. JohnPaul
3. TommyTree
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.
9. 
10.


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

only because i love you


----------



## ShortFuse (Jun 6, 2011)

Rock31 said:


> only because i love you


Soooo.. you want to know the details?


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

only if you love me back


----------



## birdiemc (Feb 4, 2012)

i have no idea what the heck you're even talking about Thom, but if there's a list I'll put my name on it....

1. Pale Horse
2. JohnPaul
3. TommyTree
4. Rock31????
5. birdiemc
6.
7.
8.
9. 
10.


----------



## android (Feb 27, 2012)

1. Pale Horse
2. JohnPaul
3. TommyTree
4. Rock31????
5. birdiemc
6. android
7.
8.
9. 
10.

i like bombing!


----------



## Macke (Aug 20, 2011)

1. Pale Horse
2. JohnPaul
3. TommyTree
4. Rock31????
5. birdiemc
6. android
7. Macke
8.
9. 
10.


----------



## foster0724 (Jun 9, 2010)

1. Pale Horse
2. JohnPaul
3. TommyTree
4. Rock31????
5. birdiemc
6. android
7. Macke
8. foster0724
9.
10.


----------



## Goldstein (Mar 7, 2012)

1. Pale Horse
2. JohnPaul
3. TommyTree
4. Rock31????
5. birdiemc
6. android
7. Macke
8. foster0724
9. Goldstein
10.


----------



## TommyTree (Jan 7, 2012)

This is going to be fun!


----------



## loki993 (Sep 25, 2010)

I think your gonna need a bigger list lol


----------



## WV_cigar_guy (Feb 19, 2012)

If this is what I think it is for who I think it is you can count me in. I've not got much but it'll do in a pinch


----------



## ShortFuse (Jun 6, 2011)

Yes Ray, I will love you back! 

For all the newer guys that have signed up dont worry... I will provide a dosier on the target.


----------



## birdiemc (Feb 4, 2012)

ok, after Ryan's post, I think i get it, and like him if its what i think it is for who i think it is, you definitely need a bigger list! i'm stoked


----------



## loki993 (Sep 25, 2010)

ShortFuse said:


> Yes Ray, I will love you back!
> 
> For all the newer guys that have signed up dont worry... I will provide a dosier on the target.


lol, nice


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2012)

Are you guys still doing this? I sent off my package in advance as coordinated, don't leave me hanging!


----------



## kozzman555 (Sep 10, 2011)

What happened with this? Is it too late to get in on?


----------



## birdiemc (Feb 4, 2012)

i'm definitely lost...


----------



## ShortFuse (Jun 6, 2011)

Firing sollution was just sent to all participants. Have fun with this one!


----------



## TommyTree (Jan 7, 2012)

It's still on, and it's not too late to get in. If you want the details, PM ShortFuse, but hurry.


----------



## skfr518 (Jul 4, 2011)

ShortFuse said:


> Firing sollution was just sent to all participants. Have fun with this one!


Hey Thom I never got my pm, please forward it to me, thanks!!


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

boom boom or BOOOM!?


----------



## TommyTree (Jan 7, 2012)

Rock31 said:


> boom boom or BOOOM!?


All of the above!


----------



## TommyTree (Jan 7, 2012)

tick tick tick tick tick


----------



## Goldstein (Mar 7, 2012)

:laser:


----------



## ShortFuse (Jun 6, 2011)

I'm sorry Brad... I'll let you know about phase 2. Just be ready!

Oh, and if you're like me you'll probably send phase 1 and 2 together. My wife threw out all of the 3 week old blueberry muffins Sunday.


----------



## birdiemc (Feb 4, 2012)

moral of the story don't screw with thom


----------



## ShortFuse (Jun 6, 2011)

Round two! 031116600001****2869


----------



## Goldstein (Mar 7, 2012)

bombs away...


----------



## android (Feb 27, 2012)

weeeeeeeee!


----------

